# Desperately Need to Hire Driver



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone have a driver I can hire for occasional driving? Short term, I need to go to Emirates Endurance Village tomorrow (Saturday) morning. Long term, I will need somebody about once a week, probably on Fridays and Saturdays. My Uber app does not work here and I do not yet have a local number to use Dubizzle. Any references will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Download Careem ( local limo service wit a uber like app) , or just call an RTA cab 04-2080808. Drivers or Maids can not work part time here by law , but many do.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> Download Careem ( local limo service wit a uber like app) , or just call an RTA cab 04-2080808. Drivers or Maids can not work part time here by law , but many do.


Thank you for the quick response. I will look into downloading Careem but I have had nothing but problems with my BlackBerry since I arrived in Dubai so I am not counting on it working. Do you have any idea if Al Wathba is a town or is it just an area out in the middle of the desert by Abu Dhabi? I would be willing to pay for a taxi to get there tomorrow morning, but I need to spend the day there and I have no idea how I will get back. THANKS!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I have not been to Al-Wathba ,but google tells me it is right outside of Abu Dhabi . I would take the bus to AD from Ibn Batuta for 25AED each way, or the shared cabs right outside of the Ibn Batutua metro for 50AED. A solo cab to AD from Ibn Batutta metro costs 200+ Aed depending on traffic. 

AD had cabs you can call from wherever you are so the cab from the bus station to Al-Wathba is possible. I went to a bird place near there and called a cab to get back to the bus station. 

You can also hare a cab from RTA for the day ( 4 hour or 8 hour)


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> I have not been to Al-Wathba ,but google tells me it is right outside of Abu Dhabi . I would take the bus to AD from Ibn Batuta for 25AED each way, or the shared cabs right outside of the Ibn Batutua metro for 50AED. A solo cab to AD from Ibn Batutta metro costs 200+ Aed depending on traffic.
> 
> AD had cabs you can call from wherever you are so the cab from the bus station to Al-Wathba is possible. I went to a bird place near there and called a cab to get back to the bus station.
> 
> You can also hare a cab from RTA for the day ( 4 hour or 8 hour)


Thank you so much for all of the helpful information. I

I am very familiar with the Ibn Battura transportation center and the long lines for the buses to Abu Dhabi but I have not seen the shared cabs. I am assuming the bus schedule is on the RTA website and the shared cabs to Abu Dhabi run 24-7? Unfortunately I need to be in Al Wathba as early as possible tomorrow morning.

Thanks again!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

if you are still on a tourist visa then rent a car for the day ( may be cheaper ) ? 

The shared cabs are the vans lined up by the metro as you walk through the bus area in the direction of the mall.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> if you are still on a tourist visa then rent a car for the day ( may be cheaper ) ?
> 
> The shared cabs are the vans lined up by the metro as you walk through the bus area in the direction of the mall.


I attempted to rent a car at Ibn Battuta tonight. I wasted 2 hours driving around Dubai (and half way to Abu Dhabi) and never got anywhere but lost as the GPS could not find where I am staying (getting to my neighborhood is beyond confusing). The GPS also could not find any addresses in Al Wathba so I gave up and returned the car. I am also a traumatized by all of the bad drivers here. I am an aggressive driver from Los Angeles and I have never been so scared in my life!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

The ride from Dubai to AD is a straight highway but I understand not wanting to drive . The Bus / Cab route is best then. 

Also get a local SIM card and if needed a inexpensive dual SIM smartphone that works here - You can not get by with a US blackberry in DUbai. 
I got a dual sim Lenovo phone for about $ 125 US and the sim plus a gig of cellular data from Du for $ 40 ish. I would not go anywhere without a working phone in a gulf country .


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> The ride from Dubai to AD is a straight highway but I understand not wanting to drive . The Bus / Cab route is best then.
> 
> Also get a local SIM card and if needed a inexpensive dual SIM smartphone that works here - You can not get by with a US blackberry in DUbai.
> I got a dual sim Lenovo phone for about $ 125 US and the sim plus a gig of cellular data from Du for $ 40 ish. I would not go anywhere without a working phone in a gulf country .


If it weren't for everyone trying to run me off the road, I think I could get from Ibn Battuta to Abu Dhabi alright as I did that ride with a tour driver two weeks ago but I don't know where Al Wathba is and I've had it with being lost out in the middle of nowhere with a GPS that does not work.

Thanks for the advice on the phone. Perhaps in my new found free time tomorrow, since I probably will not be making it to Al Wathba, I will go buy a local SIM card and try to figure out how it works with my now hated BlackBerry.

Thank you again for all of your help. I am very grateful!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You'll need to get a package that has data on it for your new SIM otherwise the BB won't work properly. You probably need to reload any Apps you have here when you have the new SIM. I've got one of the newer BBs and the maps app that came with it works fine.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> You'll need to get a package that has data on it for your new SIM otherwise the BB won't work properly. You probably need to reload any Apps you have here when you have the new SIM. I've got one of the newer BBs and the maps app that came with it works fine.


Good to know...thank you very much!


----------

